# Our children's works of art.



## Lindy (15 Oct 2014)

I thought I'd kick this one off after my 3.5yr old rendered me speechless yesterday with a lovely picture she did for her cousin (5.5yrs)






I will now point out that she is drawing round everything at the moment and in this case it was scissors.  





I persuaded her to let me keep this work of art as I 'liked' it sooo much. It will forever be known as the cocknballs picture


----------



## JayZH (15 Oct 2014)




----------



## Wallace (15 Oct 2014)

Ha! So innocent yet priceless, that's one to keep and bring out in a few years to show her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2014)

This is a clear example on how messed our grown up mind is.....LOL
I agree with Wallace, keep it for a later date.


----------



## Lindy (15 Oct 2014)

Wallace said:


> keep and bring out in a few years to show her.


That was my thinking!




Martin in China said:


> This is a clear example on how messed our grown up mind is.....LOL


I thought that too. Before I saw the scissors I was like whaaaa? howww? whaaaa? But I find that with a lot of kids stuff, our cynical, damaged minds see the worst...

Then I was just thinking OMG thats a cocknballs, cocknballs, cocknballs.....how?....


----------



## ian_m (15 Oct 2014)

Children see dolphins....adults don't see dolphins....


----------



## Martin in Holland (15 Oct 2014)

ian_m said:


> Children see dolphins....adults don't see dolphins....


I just asked my 5yr old son what he could see.....he started laughing a bit and told me he could 2 people...no dolphins


----------



## Vazkez (15 Oct 2014)

This post made my day today  When I saw the first picture  I was like you should teach you daughter a lesson. Then I LoLed after I spot the second with the scissors 
+1 to keep it and show here later 

@ian_m: I really want to see the dolphins.....


----------



## ian_m (15 Oct 2014)

Martin in China said:


> I just asked my 5yr old son what he could see.....he started laughing a bit and told me he could 2 people...no dolphins


 This is the text that really belongs to the picture...

Research has shown that young children cannot identify the intimate couple because they do not have prior memory associated with such scenario.

What they will see are the nine dolphins.



Additional note: This is a test to determine if you already have a corrupted mind. If it's hard for you to find the dolphins within 3 seconds, your mind is indeed corrupted.


----------



## Lindy (15 Oct 2014)

The dolphins were not what I saw immediately but I did see them so I'm not completely ruined.


----------



## Lindy (15 Oct 2014)

Was it cheating knowing that there were dolphins to look for? Otherwise I may not have looked that closely.


----------



## Vazkez (15 Oct 2014)

I gave up.... I still can't find a single dolphin... And there is 9 of them lol. I ques I am doomed


----------



## Edvet (15 Oct 2014)

Lindy ,frame that picture and present it on her wedding day


----------



## Lindy (15 Oct 2014)

I just hope her taste in men is better than mine was in my 20's Edvet.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Oct 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> I thought I'd kick this one off after my 3.5yr old rendered me speechless yesterday with a lovely picture she did for her cousin (5.5yrs)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha bless her


----------



## Edvet (15 Oct 2014)

We are all allowed some mistakes in order to learn, in our lives and in our tanks


----------



## kirk (17 Oct 2014)

Well after 10 minutes,staring I see no dolphins.     maybe these kids at the skate parks are just drawing around scissors. I'll tell my lads that now anyway.


----------



## roadmaster (17 Oct 2014)

I recall the story of two toddler's walking past their parent's bedroom late one evening, and one toddler asking the other.."What's mommy and Daddy doin??
The other toddler responded.."I don't know but I think daddy is winning".


----------



## glenn farrar (17 Oct 2014)

I see a strange shaped man with a flipper for a hand does that count towards dolphin like or am I indeed doomed?

@idcgroomer your daughters space rocket pictures are superb


----------



## Marcel G (18 Oct 2014)

For the ones (like me) who are not able to see the dolphins:


----------



## kirk (18 Oct 2014)

. 


glenn farrar said:


> I see a strange shaped man with a flipper for a hand does that count towards dolphin like or am I indeed doomed


     now your just seeing things


----------



## sciencefiction (19 Oct 2014)

He, he, that thread made me laugh. And it took me some time to see the dolphins  I was panicking for a while.

And what happened to the holes of the scissors?   Maybe a painting lesson is in order


----------

